# Hrb



## Tclem (Apr 20, 2015)

Just had to turn a piece of @woodintyuuu hrb he sent me

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks great Tony ! Is that one of the LeRoi kits ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 21, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Looks great Tony ! Is that one of the LeRoi kits ?


Yes. The royale


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 21, 2015)

Lots of character in a well turned and finished timber.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2015)

I love that kit. Small critique though - when you don't show the whole pen it's sort of distracting at least to me. Good job on the photo quality otherwise. Beautiful job on the pen itself where do you get that kit?


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 21, 2015)

Royale chocolate! Outstanding! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 21, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I love that kit. Small critique though - when you don't show the whole pen it's sort of distracting at least to me. Good job on the photo quality otherwise. Beautiful job on the pen itself where do you get that kit?


Thank you. It's a royale from smittys


----------

